# Learning to Cuss



## teacup13 (Jun 28, 2009)

A 6-year-old and 4-year-old are upstairs in their bedroom. 

"You know what?" says the 6-year-old, "I think it's about time we started cussing." 

The 4-year-old nods his head in approval. 

The 6-year-old continues, "When we go downstairs for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with 'hell' and you say something with ass." 

The 4-year-old agrees with enthusiasm. 

When their mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6-year-old what he wants for breakfast, he replies, "Aw hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios." 

Whack! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, jumps up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear with every step. She locks him in his room and shouts, "You can stay in there until I let you out." 

She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4-year-old and asks with a stern voice, 

"And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?" 

"I don't know," he blubbers, "but you can bet your ass it won't be Cheerios."


----------



## cman95 (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny!!!!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 29, 2009)

My Mom still gets a chuckle out of the story my neighbors dad told her 20 some years after the fact.
He over heard his son and I practicing our cussing in his basement one day.  To our credit ( Joe and I ) we were the youngest in a small neighborhood , and the older kids were pretty fluent in cussing and we sounded pretty awkward .
 So , my Mom ( who only once in my life that I ever heard , got mad enough to  actually utter " Oh ,...Oh , ... Oh,....HELL !!" )  Asked "how we did ? "
 Guess we sounded really goofy  at first , but got the meanings and sentence structure down after a while that day. We never new he had heard us " Practicing  " 

 Had similar repercussions as the 6 year old in the story when I  tried my new linguistic skills at the dinner table


----------

